# Beaver Creek Reservoir



## ezracer (Jun 16, 2010)

Anything going on at Beaver Creek Res? (Near Clyde, OH off of SR 101) Haven't heard anyone talk about it. Was wondering if it was worth my time to check it out.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

haha.....Beaver is terrible any more....and also **** creek in clyde.....i live 30 seconds from **** and 6 minutes from beaver and dont fish either anymore....its sad how much downhill the fishing has gone. Goodluck if u try it! lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I've caught plenty of crappie in there, too bad most are 7 inches long


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I fished there back in 05 and 06 and the fishing was incredible for largemouth...went in 07... and it had fallen off like I have never seen before in my life to a fishery. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya its insane how terrible it is anymore...I think its just over population possibly? Idk but if u wanna catch an incredible amount of 8-12" bass then head on over jus cast a worm along the shore line....other than that if u can pull anything descent out of there then WOW! two years ago I did get one that was about 2lbs while crappie fishing. thats about it.


----------



## dangerdave50 (Feb 13, 2007)

i live a minute from **** creek and there are pretty good size cats and bass in there, not too many and i never had a bass hit just seen em. decent size saugeyes. and there used to be monster gills in there 3-4 years ago. now everything you see when you look in the water is 3 inch gills thousands everywhere. never had any luck at beaver creek but heard it was decent... eh. thats all i got for ya.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

went in the afternoon to beaver creek for a little while and got a catfish and a big crappie on a worm harness, but id imagine its a lot better either early morn or late eve.


----------

